# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  CƯỜI: Lợi ích của hôn nhân

## bdstruongton

*Nhân dịp kỷ niệm 40 năm ngày cưới, trong suốt bữa tiệc, mọi người bảo Tom nói ngắn gọn những lợi ích mà hôn nhân mang lại cho anh.* 



- Hãy nói với chúng tôi điều mà anh học được sau những năm tháng tuyệt vời sống với vợ?

Tom từ tốn trả lời:

- Tôi đã học được rằng hôn nhân là một người thầy tốt nhất. Nó dạy cho chúng ta lòng trung thành, chung thủy, sự chịu đựng, tính nhu mì, tự kiềm chế, tính vị tha... và rất nhiều phẩm chất tốt đẹp khác mà bạn không cần thiết phải dùng đến nếu sống một mình.


*
Chôn cả gia tài*

*Chồng thông báo với vợ: "Em này, anh đã mời một người bạn đến nhà ăn tối".
*

- Cái gì? Anh điên à? Nhà cửa thì bề bộn, em thì không đi chợ, bát đĩa dơ bẩn chưa rửa. Mà em cũng chẳng muốn nấu một bữa ăn như vậy nữa.

- Anh biết chứ - Chồng thờ ơ đáp.

- Thế mà anh còn cố tình mời mọc? - Cô vợ giận dữ.

- À, vì anh chàng tội nghiệp kia đang nghĩ đến chuyện lập gia đình.


Tage: bảo vệ - bao ve - cong ty bao ve

----------

